# Winter Storm Jonas - Jan 2016



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Can't wait to here from some of the guys in this, but I imagine they're pretty busy at the moment.

Here's some updates as of 7:45amCT from weather.com

Top snow and ice totals reported as of 6 a.m. Saturday:
West Virginia: 21.5 inches of snow at Omps, in the northern part of the state.
North Carolina: 18 inches near Jonas Ridge. (The coincidence did not escape our notice.) Also 0.65 inches of ice glaze near Selma.
Kentucky: 19 inches Argyle in central Kentucky; 5 inches of snow and 0.30 inch of ice in Bowling Green; 2 inch per hour snowfall rates in Jackson.
Virginia: 16.4 inches in Chantilly west of Washington, D.C. Ice had accumulated to 1 inch near Old Liberty.
Maryland: 20 inches in McHenry in the western Maryland panhandle
Tennessee: 14 inches in Jamestown. Nashville reported thundersnow during the day Friday with a storm total of 8 inches.
Pennsylvania: 23.5 inches in boswell, in southwestern Pennsylvania.
Ohio: 10 inches at Franklin Furnace, in the far southern part of the state near the Ohio River.
Arkansas: 8 inches near Sherwood, Cabot and Jacksonville. The winter storm has ended in Arkansas.
South Carolina: 7 inches of snow in Chesnee; 1/2 inch of ice glaze in Fort Mill. Both are close to the North Carolina border.
Georgia: 6 inches in Macedonia, just south of the North Carolina border.
Illinois: 5.5 inches at Shawneetown, in the southeastern parts of the state near the Ohio River.
Indiana: 5 inches in Floyds Knobs, just over the Ohio River from Louisville.
Alabama: 3.5 inches near Harvest, just to the northwest of Huntsville.
Delaware: 3.5 inches at Stockley, in the southern part of the state.
New Jersey: 12 inches at Wildwood Crest, along the Jersey Shore.
New York: 6 inches at LaGuardia
Louisiana: 2.5 inches in Haynesville, near the Arkansas border.
Mississippi: 2 inches in Oxford and Myrtle, both in northern Mississippi.

During the early stages of Jonas' development, snow fell in the Plains states Thursday. Snowfall totals included:

Kansas: 10 inches in Barnes; 9.5 inches in Haddam
Missouri: 3 inches snow in East Prairie
Nebraska: 9 inches in Hebron; 8 inches in Hubbell

High Winds

Very high winds are developing over the Mid-Atlantic, as expected, just north of the low pressure center associated with Winter Storm Jonas.

Some of the highest reported wind gusts thus far include:

85 mph on Assateague Island in Virginia (4:40 a.m. Saturday)
75 mph at Langley Air Force Base near Newport News, Virginia (12:43 a.m. Saturday)
71 mph in Poquoson, Virginia (1 a.m. Saturday)
70 mph at Wallops Island, Virginia (4:32 a.m. Saturday)
70 mph in Lewes, Delaware (5:00 a.m. Saturday)
69 mph at Cape Henry in Virginia Beach, Virginia (12:12 a.m. Saturday)
66 mph in Georgetown, Delaware (4:40 a.m. Saturday)

Top sustained winds include:

57 mph at Assateague Island, Virginia (4:40 a.m. Saturday)
56 mph just offshore at the Chesapeake Light buoy east of Virginia Beach, Virginia (12 a.m. Saturday)
56 mph in Lewes, Delaware (5:00 a.m. Saturday)
55 mph at Cape Henry in Virginia Beach, Virginia (12:12 a.m. Saturday)
55 mph at the Brandywine Light buoy in lower Delaware Bay (5:00 a.m. Saturday)
53 mph at Wallops Island, Virginia (4:36 a.m. Saturday)

:salute: payup


----------



## Brains (Oct 12, 2014)

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## wva2 (Jan 30, 2015)

hi all 24" in Belington w.v. 36+ in the mtns near Mabie W.v Hope all is safe


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

And where I live in Michigan zero inches. We got nothing.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

wva2;2101813 said:


> hi all 24" in Belington w.v. 36+ in the mtns near Mabie W.v Hope all is safe


About what we had in Buckhannon

Did ya have fun this storm? I just broke a front axle this morning


----------

